# 2012



## NemesisTheory (Nov 24, 2008)

Woohoo, a new earth destruction movie! Looks potentially epic!
Apple - Movie Trailers - 2012


----------



## cataclysm_child (Nov 24, 2008)

I love earth destruction movies! =)


----------



## Munky7Head (Nov 24, 2008)

scary shit. no lie.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh god. Not another one of these 2012 shit-stirrers. Might be good as a film but even the text at the end of the trailer had me pissed off.


----------



## Pauly (Nov 24, 2008)

[email protected] 'one trick pony/I won't do ANOTHER disaster movie' Emmerich.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 26, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Oh god. Not another one of these 2012 shit-stirrers. Might be good as a film but even the text at the end of the trailer had me pissed off.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Nov 26, 2008)

I have to admit, the music was awesome - that eerie, sadistic tone when the wave appears.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 26, 2008)

To be honest, this is _beyond_ The Day After Tomorrow in ridiculousness.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 22, 2008)

I hate fear mongering.


----------



## Cancer (Dec 22, 2008)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I hate fear mongering.




But you gotta love the marketing. Anyone who Google's 2012, will come up with all sorts of links totally unrelated to the movie, which just markets the movie even more. Genius.


----------



## silentrage (Dec 22, 2008)

I hate it when the government uses fear mongering as a crowd control tactic too but let's just say I'd rather watch this than 2036: Bin Laden Strikes Back


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 22, 2008)

silentrage said:


> I hate it when the government uses fear mongering as a crowd control tactic too but let's just say I'd rather watch this than 2036: Bin Laden Strikes Back


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 22, 2008)

Interesting, but I'm not sure I like the whole, "Find out the truth! Google 2012!" thing.


----------



## sami (Dec 22, 2008)

at first, I thought this was going to be a sequel to 2001/2010 series. awww....


----------



## lefty robb (Dec 22, 2008)

sami said:


> at first, I thought this was going to be a sequel to 2001/2010 series. awww....




the next in that series is 2061..


----------



## silentrage (Dec 22, 2008)

Just finished watching 2010. I never read the book, but it just feels like the condensed a shit load of stuff out of it? Should I read the book? :/


----------



## lefty robb (Dec 22, 2008)

Read the books, you can't go wrong with Arthur C. Clarke.


----------



## GazPots (Dec 22, 2008)

Movie Jist said:


> With the Mayan calendar ending in 2012, a large group of people must deal with natural disasters such as volcanic eruptions, typhoons and glaciers.




Yeh, good luck with that.


----------



## silentrage (Dec 22, 2008)

The mayan calendar doesn't mean the end of the world, it just means another galactic planar cycle right?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 22, 2008)

Should I be worried that my calender ends in 10 days time?


----------



## sami (Dec 22, 2008)

Mayan Calendar? Is that when Aquarius age ends and Pisces starts??


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 22, 2008)

sami said:


> Mayan Calendar? Is that when Aquarius age ends and Pisces starts??



Something like that. Yeah, it's the end of the galactic cycle. That's it.

There may be _slightly_ more extreme weather due to our position in the galactic plane at that time, but not the end of the world.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 23, 2008)

The end of the world certainly isn't coming, that's just more bullshit. There is, however, some really awesome scientific studies/theories/logic dealing with the idea that our solar system is moving into an energetically higher density area of the galaxy.. a process that supposedly has its apex at the end of 2012. There may be a lot of things that are too simply implied in many of those studies, though.

Either way, ZeroSignal's comment made me choke on some water


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 23, 2008)

Why thank you AOA. I aim to please.


----------



## sami (Dec 23, 2008)

haha, this thread turned out to be more interesting to me than the movie. I still dug the music on that trailer.


----------



## silentrage (Dec 23, 2008)

sami said:


> haha, this thread turned out to be more interesting to me than the movie. I still dug the music on that trailer.



Yeah, kinda like how a google search of 2012 will probably tell you way more about 2012 than the movie will, probably more than you need really.


----------



## Cancer (Dec 23, 2008)

Adam Of Angels said:


> The end of the world certainly isn't coming, that's just more bullshit. There is, however, some really awesome scientific studies/theories/logic dealing with the idea that our solar system is moving into an energetically higher density area of the galaxy.. a process that supposedly has its apex at the end of 2012. There may be a lot of things that are too simply implied in many of those studies, though.
> 
> Either way, ZeroSignal's comment made me choke on some water



I read that too, and the only I don't thing I don't understand is: If we are moving into a "an energetically higher density area of the galaxy" wouldn't we be there already? I mean the galaxy is big place, even with "stellar drift" I would imagine moving through any "point" of the galaxy, would take at the very least ....decades...

This is all relative I know (points being of indeterminate size and whatnot), so I'm hoping the astrophysicists in our village will step forward with some insight here.


----------



## sami (Dec 23, 2008)

The world will end once Andromeda and the Milky Way collide...well it was theorized that's going to happen. But how long? 3 billion years from now. SPACE.com -- Crash Course: Simulating the Fate of Our Milky Way

edit: better link: http://www.nasa.gov/audience/forstudents/5-8/features/F_When_Gallaxies_Collide.html

crap. then again, that wasn't a better link, just google it. &#37;_%


----------

